# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Διαχωρισμός Φύλου

## DimitrisPas13

?Καλημέρα στο φόρουμ....πως μπορείς να αναγνωρίσεις το φύλο των κοτόπουλων στην ηλικία των 2.5 μηνών;

----------


## epanomizoo

εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τη ρατσα αλλα γενικα μετα τισ 15-20 μερεσ τα κοκορακια εχουν ροζ λειρια και οι κοτουλεσ κιτρινα . στισ κοτεσ τα λειρια κοκινιζουν οταν ειναι κοντα για να αρχισουν να γενανε

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ok....ευχαριστώ!!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis7

καλημερα εχει δικιο ο σταυρος αλλα κ ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερα τα λειρια απο τα κοκορια ενο απο τις κοτες πιο μικροτερα

----------

